# At home steroid test kit



## Sully (Nov 16, 2013)

This was also posted on another forum, thought I'd share it over here as well. 

Home steroids test kit, how to detect good steroids and fakes.

A company called Labmax is now shipping an in home steroid testing kit. It lets you test your injectables and tabs to determine what hormone, if any, is actually in the product you've been shipped. It can differentiate between most different types of AAS, although Primobolan looks to be one of the most glaring omissions. Just a drop of oil is all it takes to do the test, and it will tell you exactly what hormone and ester you are dealing with. 

Notably, it can only identify the specific hormone present. The test does not determine the concentration of the hormone, the presence of heavy metals or bacteria, nor the presence of any other impurities. But, it's a reasonable price for a little piece of mind and can quickly and easily tell you if you've been scammed or ripped off by an unscrupulous supplier that may be substituting Test prop for Mast prop in an effort to boost profits.


----------



## powders101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Are there any real world reviews on this product to determine it's legitimacy?

Viewing the site it almost looks like a scam site? Which would be a good idea for someone to create since there are so many ugl's out there. By the time anyone was able to get the word out on a scam they could easily make 10's of 1000's of dollars.

I'm not saying that's what it is at all but is always best to be cautious.


----------



## sh00t (Nov 16, 2013)

I think a single test kit is around 15 bucks.
About the primo you could at least see if it is actually eq. But if it was just oil you wouldn't tell.
Also, it uses a UV light & I guess you tell by colors matching a key. So if you're color blinf your [email protected]


----------



## Nattydread (Nov 16, 2013)

There's a thread over at pro M. Some guys have used it and say it works.


----------



## drpepper2124 (Nov 16, 2013)

seen same thread had some positive reviews


----------



## MajorMelon (Nov 16, 2013)

Really wish they came up with something to check the concentration.  Too much under dosed gear out there. This simply tells you if the hormone is in the product. Primo, Masteron, and even Var are known to be faked.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 16, 2013)

Im making a truck mounted lab with that device Major..
You seen the food trucks right?  My company is "lab ratts" and vans are grey with whiskers on front..  wana buy a franchise? $100k up front ..then u get the van... 

Yeah who cares if its legit.potency is my concern. Sure cant return it to walmart if no good anyways..


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 16, 2013)

So now some company knows who wants to test their steroids out? I'll pass.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 16, 2013)

I thought I only noticed one person over on the other board stating that he has used it and one other stating they had used a different product.

Not sure I am sold on these testing kits being legit as of yet. I would be willing to trust those mail-in urine kits that Walmart sells though.

There needs to be more use and testing put into these before I'd be sold on them.


----------



## Nattydread (Nov 16, 2013)

You are correct sir. I went back and read thread and it was only one guy saying he used it.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 17, 2013)

interesting!


----------



## blue (Nov 27, 2013)

interesting, I think something like this has been around for years


----------



## t.c.jones (Nov 30, 2013)

I've seen it on PM. I normally wait to see what other people have to say about the products. I check the people making comments out on other forums to see if they are legit. Most of them are IMO. Then I make my decision based on my findings.


----------



## blue (Dec 8, 2013)

*************


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Dec 8, 2013)

If you use a good, legit sponsor I don't see the need.  Yeah you can tell what compound  you are getting but I doesnt tell you if it's dosed right.


----------



## muscle96ss (Dec 9, 2013)

I actually have the kit; waiting on refills as I used up the first 10 tests already.  While you can purchase it from labmax, they are not the manufacturer and have nothing to do with the kit other than having the manufacturer ship it when you order it.  The company that manufactures the kit seems reputable and I have no reason to believe the kit isn't legit.  However there are several drawbacks.  Firstly; the list of detectable steroids does not include primobolan or masteron enanthate.   Secondly,  the test will only tell you if the steroid is detected; not the concentration.  So you have no idea if it severely underdosed or even overdosed.  Lastly, I am not sure what happens if the sample has multiple steroids in it.  For example, suppose you purchase masteron prop and the vial actually contains some test prop and some EQ.  Which is it going to test positive for or is it going to be a completely different color because of the combination.  All-in-all it is a crude test but it works for me to give me some peace of mind.   Without SRC anymore, we the consumers don't have a lot of tools to really know what we are getting.  I keep hearing that if you pick your source carefully you don't need this, etc...  That is being very naive.  Not only do we have no idea who the person really is behind the screen name, we also have no idea who the powder supplier is or what corners they may cut.  This is real life and in real life people get screwed over on a daily basis by people they trust; sometimes intentionally and sometimes not-intentionally.  This is no different.


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 9, 2013)

muscle96ss said:


> I actually have the kit; waiting on refills as I used up the first 10 tests already.  While you can purchase it from labmax, they are not the manufacturer and have nothing to do with the kit other than having the manufacturer ship it when you order it.  The company that manufactures the kit seems reputable and I have no reason to believe the kit isn't legit.  However there are several drawbacks.  Firstly; the list of detectable steroids does not include primobolan or masteron enanthate.   Secondly,  the test will only tell you if the steroid is detected; not the concentration.  So you have no idea if it severely underdosed or even overdosed.  Lastly, I am not sure what happens if the sample has multiple steroids in it.  For example, suppose you purchase masteron prop and the vial actually contains some test prop and some EQ.  Which is it going to test positive for or is it going to be a completely different color because of the combination.  All-in-all it is a crude test but it works for me to give me some peace of mind.   Without SRC anymore, we the consumers don't have a lot of tools to really know what we are getting.  I keep hearing that if you pick your source carefully you don't need this, etc...  That is being very naive.  Not only do we have no idea who the person really is behind the screen name, we also have no idea who the powder supplier is or what corners they may cut.  This is real life and in real life people get screwed over on a daily basis by people they trust; sometimes intentionally and sometimes not-intentionally.  This is no different.



Great post as usual
From muscle96ss


----------



## blue (Dec 9, 2013)

muscle96ss said:


> I actually have the kit; waiting on refills as I used up the first 10 tests already.  While you can purchase it from labmax, they are not the manufacturer and have nothing to do with the kit other than having the manufacturer ship it when you order it.



I have placed my order with labmax for the second time too. I had a lot of fun with this kit.

It is really a good tool.

I does not tell you the concentration or provide detailed analysis but what do you expect from $5 vial. It is worth the money.

It works for me fine. I have tested gear I knew was fake and I knew was good, it shows exaclty which is which. I wish I had this kid long time ago it would save me a lot on fakes.


----------



## IPGear (Dec 9, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> Great post as usual
> From muscle96ss



We have always made it a point to contribute to product
testing whenever the forums did them. Whether in funds
or product to assure the community is being taken care of.

We just received some new ANAVAR and ANADROL and
would be willing to offer some samples to a tester before
we list them for sale.

rAJJIN if you are going to be coordinating more testing
please email us and we will send the samples where you
would like for testing. We would also be willing to send 
other products if the testing goes on.

The community and our customer always come first. We
are willing to help in any way we can.

Sincerely,
IPG (taIPan)


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 9, 2013)

:welcome:





IPGEAR said:


> We have always made it a point to contribute to product
> testing whenever the forums did them. Whether in funds
> or product to assure the community is being taken care of.
> 
> ...



I would be more than happy to do some testing for you IP


----------



## K1 (Dec 9, 2013)

IPGEAR said:


> We have always made it a point to contribute to product
> testing whenever the forums did them. Whether in funds
> or product to assure the community is being taken care of.
> 
> ...



Great offer IPG...Always willing to jump in and help out!


----------



## blue (Dec 10, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I would be more than happy to do some testing for you IP



can I also use your services, I got some deca powder, the test shows that it is deca.

I will be mixing soon.


----------

